# Help Deciding on a School....



## matahara07 (Dec 11, 2005)

I know that I'm going to school FOR SURE. I don't live in California, so I don't know much about these schools besides what they have on their websites. If anyone has information about them, or experiences, it would be much appreciated.

Empire Makeup Academy - www.MakeupEmpire.com
Makeup Designory – www.MakeupDesignory.com 
Studio Makeup Academy - www.StudioMakeupAcademy.com
Westmore Academy - www.WestmoreAcademy.com

<3 Kristen


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I Know That There Is Now A Makeup Designory School That Has Opened In New York City Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They Have Sent Me A Catalog.  But I Don't Know Where You Live Sister So This May Not Be Of Any Help To You And If Not I Am Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## matahara07 (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_I Know That There Is Now A Makeup Designory School That Has Opened In New York City Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They Have Sent Me A Catalog.  But I Don't Know Where You Live Sister So This May Not Be Of Any Help To You And If Not I Am Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I am in Washington State, so I am going to be going out of state to any school. I'm excited. I think I might go to MUD or Empire.


----------

